# Help Choosing Car



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

Two options

2005 GTO A4 2000 MILES $19000

OR

2005 GTO A4 45000 MILES $14000

both cars are one owner and somewhat local to me.

my budget with sales tax was $18000 

to get the first I would have to some how come up with 2k which is hard to do with a disney trip planned for the family in November

the second would allow some mods

opinions


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Any pictures, or car fax reports?


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

yes... carfax on both.

low mileage car has been dealer inspected and titled

other had an ignition switch replaced. I have seen this one in person

pics are of low mileage car


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Both seem to be really good cars. 

I don't see the 45k miles being to much of a problem, I had an 04 previously and got it around 80k and had no problems with it. 

I'm curious as to why it had to be switched on though? 

Have you driving both?


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

just the higher mileage one. I should say that its red on red 1 owner in his 60's. Also this wont be a daily driver for me. He said it was hot or miss when trying to start it. Was replaced around 20k


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

If I were you and, and wouldn't be using it as my DD, I would just get the higher mileage one. That way you could use the extra money to get some mods. 

Not to mention the red is a beautiful color and stands out alot. 
Also at first I didn't like the red seats, but as I've looked at them and had a Goat I've started to like the red interior, gives it a more rare look.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

both cars should be fine, its juut a matter of color and interior color taste. 

i just got my 05' black on black with factory 18s and 5200 miles on the clocks for $18,500, so try talking them down if possible but man either will more than please you im sure. i have had mine for just over two weeks and i LOVE it!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Get a GMVIS DO NOT rely solely on a carfax. And not all carfax reports are accurate. Whichever car you decide on get as much history on the car as possible particularly have the PCM checked for any kind of locked tunes. Request a Pontiac dealer go over this car. Offer to pay for the service on car if it checks out clean and if problems are found then the dealer foots the bill.

You are not purchasing a run of the mill used car, this car is expensive to have repaired. Make sure you get a warranty with some bite to it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the one with 2000 miles. Not driven enough. Who knows how long it sits without being moved. Maybe dry rott issues, seals can go bad in the trans/motor if not ran, ect. Thats just me.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

gf7pe said:


> Two options
> 
> 2005 GTO A4 2000 MILES $19000
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you really only have one option here, at least financially. Go with the higher mileage one and buy something extra for the kids at disney land.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> Sounds to me like you really only have one option here, at least financially. Go with the higher mileage one and buy something extra for the kids at disney land.


or mods:cheers


----------



## GoaTlOver 6.0 (Jul 19, 2009)

gf7pe said:


> Two options
> 
> 2005 GTO A4 2000 MILES $19000
> 
> ...


Skip them both and hold out for a low mileage 6M. The car is much more fun that way.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

Na... Already have 3200 stall and efi live. Should be fun enough.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

arty:


gf7pe said:


> Na... Already have 3200 stall and efi live. Should be fun enough.


Where are you from?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My GTO is right around 73k miles with Maggie and full exhaust.

Been pretty darn reliable.

45k miles doesn't scare me at all.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

Cape cod


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Like already mentioned, it seems like you have 1 choice. If its not going to be your daily driver I don't think the mileage should scare you.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

Well... Mileage is a small concern but more is value per $ spent


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's not so much the amount of miles but how those miles were put on. Do a through investigation as best you can on the car before you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

well... i guess i waited too long. silver one jumped to $23k this week and higher mileage red one jumped to $16995 yesterday. Found out when I went to get it. Gotta keep looking I guess


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i got a blk on blk 04 A4 19,000 miles with chrome rims. bone stock. was the wife,s car. for $17,500. the car is mint.we could do any mod's and tunes before delivery. extra cost of course. just let us know what mod's you want done. cam and springs make a big difference and fairly cheap. 

let me know


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks but waiting for the 6.0. There is a sweet 2004 silver/red a4 out this way for $15900 with 11,000 but trying to hold out for an 05/06


----------



## freezingbelow (Sep 3, 2009)

gf7pe said:


> thanks but waiting for the 6.0. There is a sweet 2004 silver/red a4 out this way for $15900 with 11,000 but trying to hold out for an 05/06


Guess I wasnt the only one intrested lol.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gf7pe said:


> well... i guess i waited too long. silver one jumped to $23k this week and higher mileage red one jumped to $16995 yesterday. Found out when I went to get it. Gotta keep looking I guess


Drive down to PA to look for GTOs. Lots of them local and for good prices.


----------



## gf7pe (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah... Finally. Just picked up a 2006 BOM A4 16000 miles. Glad I waited.


----------

